

The future of artificial limbs - cyang08
http://theweek.com/article/index/258459/the-future-of-artificial-limbs

======
brownbat
We'll know we've mastered artificial limbs when we see widespread elective
amputation.

Oblig TED link:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/aimee_mullins_prosthetic_aesthetics](http://www.ted.com/talks/aimee_mullins_prosthetic_aesthetics)

~~~
ky6b79
Go

